# Currency and exchange rates



## eshezo (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm travelling to Turkey later this week for 2 weeks and have a couple of questions regarding the currency and exchange rates, would appriciate any advice:

1/ Can you spend Euro coins in Turkey (I have loads from other trips) ?
2/ Whats the exchange rate at the moment if I change money in Turkey rather than in the UK ?

The best rate I can find in the UK is 3.35.

Thanks for any info.

rgds


----------



## Karl Mula (Jul 18, 2014)

Today 15.09.2014 the rates are as follows:
1$ = 2,196 YTL
1€ = 2.837 YTL
1 GBP = 3,543 YTL

regards,
Karl


----------



## eshezo (Sep 15, 2014)

Karl Mula said:


> Today 15.09.2014 the rates are as follows:
> 1$ = 2,196 YTL
> 1€ = 2.837 YTL
> 1 GBP = 3,543 YTL
> ...


Thanks, appreciate it, I've just managed to get 3.4 in the UK so I've changed some and I'll do the rest in Turkey when I arrive.

rgds Esh


----------

